# Could this be the end of Cardington Hangers



## nelly (Sep 14, 2012)

Both are Grade II* listed building but as well all know that don't mean jack!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-19570262


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2012)

> The developer which owns Hangar No 1 says it is putting millions into its restoration and needs the income.
> 
> Fosbern said it was putting about £10m into restoring Hangar No 1, which is a Grade II listed building "at national risk".
> 
> ...



Obviously not.


----------



## nelly (Sep 14, 2012)

> Plans have been submitted to build 167 homes, near Shortstown, south of Cardington airfield and hangars.
> 
> Campaigners say if this land is built on, the airfield will not be "operationally viable".



Not so obviously


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2012)

That's not the question you asked in the title of the thread...


----------



## nelly (Sep 14, 2012)

> If the housing plan went ahead, there would be no suitable facility to construct large airships in the UK.
> 
> It said that as well as needing a large building, "you also need a large open field area to prepare them for flight and ground handling".



Well if the new houses are built on the site and the 2 companies that own the sheds pull out then I can't see them being there for long, I can't see many people wanting an 15 story, 800 foot long pair of airship hangers as a view from their back garden can you?



Although the "Lift Testing Tower" in Northampton is smack bang in the middle of a roundabout on a housing estate


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 14, 2012)

Roofs already of the empty one guys


----------



## magmo (Sep 14, 2012)

When I went by last night they have removed about 25% of the roof of Hanger 1 but someone said this was so they could do some repair work...... If it dosent get put back on rhen it will sone be in a state where it will have to come down, listed or not...


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, it's part of the restoration...

http://cardington.weebly.com/cardington-shed-1-restoration-news-page.html

http://www.cardington-hangars.co.uk/index.html


----------



## nelly (Sep 14, 2012)

That must be some scaffold tower!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 14, 2012)

They have planning permission to replace some panels, and remove a staircase. If they dismantle anymore than necessary it will be illegal. 

They may well build that many homes on the site. My prediction would be a mysterious fire soon after! 

Also, remember can put in an application on anyone's land. I.e I put an application in on Lillesden. If we got permission we would have bought it, but we didn't, so we didn't. 

Hopefully they're here to stay - I've not been inside them yet


----------



## magmo (Sep 14, 2012)

Unless someone has been right up to them you cant belive the size of them. I like the statistics on the site that nelsons columb would not reache the roof... Glad Hanger 1 is finaly going to be restored.


----------



## nelly (Sep 14, 2012)

Didn't know you hadn't been in Lee, they are humongous, this is my 17 year old daughter standing to the left of the crack in the doors, shes about 5'5"


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> They have planning permission to replace some panels, and remove a staircase. If they dismantle anymore than necessary it will be illegal.



You don't need planning permission to restore though, only to change or modify, and precedent has already been set at Hangar 2?


----------



## chris (Sep 15, 2012)

krela said:


> You don't need planning permission to restore though, only to change or modify, and precedent has already been set at Hangar 2?



You do need Listed Building consent though if doing works on this scale


----------



## darbians (Sep 15, 2012)

That is one hell of an epic place! Added to the list


----------

